# 1996 polaris explorer 400 4x4 with moose blade



## goodlivin33 (Aug 22, 2010)

i am looking at selling my Polaris 400 explorer ..it has new tires, a snow blade on it ..used about 5 times and just don't have the use for it and was wondering if anyone could help me with a price on it...i guess what its worth? thanks


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

what year Polaris?


----------



## goodlivin33 (Aug 22, 2010)

1996 polaris explorer


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

sorry it was right in the topic and I missed that part.

$1,200.00 to $2,000.00 give or take on how the quad looks

due know the amount of Miles?

how new is the drive belt?

type of tires stock or after maket?
is the Blade New? or been plowed with before?

have a Winch? 
brand of Winch and how big?

Pics would really help out.


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

Add you location too, prices vary by areas.


----------



## goodlivin33 (Aug 22, 2010)

i am in eastern iowa and the tires were 500 new with about 25 miles on them and the plow is new from last season with maybe 2hrs use....i thought the big contract i have was going to put in this 1500 yrd long walk that never came to fruition and instead of keeping it for fun summer use i would rather use the money on something that i can use now


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I might be interested, as I'm looking for a 4x4 quad. Pics?


----------



## goodlivin33 (Aug 22, 2010)

i will get some pics on here tomarrow ....looks like were heading out to salt!!!! thanks


----------

